# Tree suggestions?



## Greenie (Aug 4, 2019)

Hi everyone - I'm looking for some suggestions on deciduous trees for some added privacy along a fence. Not particularly interested in evergreens in this location.

Ideally, I'm looking for something 15-30' tall and around 15' wide that also has branches low enough so there is no gap between the top of a 6' fence of bottom of tree.

I had been thinking flowering dogwood, Kousa Dogwood or Yoshino Cherry, but these may be too wide. Also considering Okame Cherry, which be more narrow.

Anything else I should be thinking of?


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Crepe myrtles? Dogwoods are really slow growers. Unless you are transplanting a rather large tree, dogwoods would take many years before Being 30' tall and 15' wide.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Burning bush would fit the bill, but is considered invasive.

You could look at Cleveland Pear. I think they grow pretty fast.


----------



## mrp116 (Mar 2, 2020)

gm560 said:


> You could look at Cleveland Pear. I think they grow pretty fast.


Cleveland Pear fits the need perfectly. They grow rapidly.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Please don't plant ornamental pear.
https://apnews.com/58ed409515b143029a2912a002fde9f2/Ornamental-pear-trees-are-beautiful-but-they-are-invasive


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank you @Butter! I'm glad to find out that I'm not the only person to loathe those worthless Bradford / Cleveland pear trees. They're like the kudzu of trees. The white blossoms start appearing along fence rows and right-of-ways long before the dogwoods start blooming. Their pollen causes more allergy problems in February and March than pine and other evergreens in May. I always wondered how a "sterile" tree without fruit was spreading so fast. I'm not surprised it's "Jurassic Park Syndrome". Nature will find a way.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

@Butter, @hsvtoolfool, +1. Friends don't let friends plant ornamental pears.


----------

